# Watership Down



## bigbaud (Feb 2, 2015)

brothers and sisters(?), i come to you with an important request. i have tried in earnest to locate a very dear and without a doubt important movie which i have watched year after year through my childhood. i feel this movie is important to me! the movie is "grey lady down". it is an animation of either ww1 or ww2. the characters are rabbits. i know it sounds dumb, but this is important to me. i cannot find aby infi.. when i get passoinet, my gay phone screws up the text, im sorry Harold.
even though you may not know, i love you all like brothers!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Watership Down is the only animated rabbit movie I have ever seen.


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 2, 2015)

silversaddle1 said:


> Watership Down is the only animated rabbit movie I have ever seen.




Yes I think he may have the wrong title, I believe what he really wants is Watership Down.

I found multiple copies of Gray Lady Down on a BitTorrent website but the plot synopsis reads:

An aging, respected commander played by Charlton Heston is on his final submarine tour before his retirement. Surfaced and returning to port, the submarine USS Neptune, is struck by a freighter in heavy fog, and sinks to a depth of 1,450 feet (442 meters) on a canyon ledge above the ocean floor. A United States Navy rescue force commanded by a character played by Stacy Keach arrives on the scene, but Neptune is subsequently rolled by a landslide to a greater angle that does not allow the Navy's Deep Submergence Rescue Vehicle (DSRV) rescue submarine to complete its work.

A small experimental submersible, Snark, is brought in to assist with the rescue. Snark is very capable, but run by a nonconformist U.S. Navy officer misfit played by David Carradine. The tiny submersible is the only hope for a rescue.

Ronny Cox plays Neptune's executive officer, scheduled to take over command from Charlton Heston's character, Ned Beatty plays Snark's second crewman, and Christopher Reeve appears in his first film role in a bit part that a sharp-eyed viewer might notice.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 2, 2015)

http://www.primewire.ag/external.php?title=Watership+Down&url=aHR0cDovL3ZpZGJ1bGwuY29tLzBkaDVheWswbnpqOS5odG1s&domain=dmlkYnVsbC5jb20=&loggedin=0


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 2, 2015)

If you really want this badly enough to use a torrent, that's probably the only way to get it unless you can find it on DVD.

You spelled it wrong and that's most of your problem. It's Gray, not Grey. Here's a torrent that would most likely work:

https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8729204/Gray_Lady_Down_%281978%29_-__Charlton_Heston__-_XviD

Download a torrent client like utorrent.com. Once the client is downloaded, download the torrent you want and it's basically automatic. Just click on "Get this torrent" on the example above.

http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/win


----------



## rickbb (Feb 3, 2015)

Backup your system very completely before you start using a Torrent client. 80% of them are filled with Trojans, virus, and you name it nasty's that will hose you up real bad.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 3, 2015)

rickbb said:


> Backup your system very completely before you start using a Torrent client. 80% of them are filled with Trojans, virus, and you name it nasty's that will hose you up real bad.


I certainly don't agree with that figure but it depends on what type torrents you're interested in. I've read that porn is the worst, maybe even your 80%. With old movies, it might approach zero%. Newer movies maybe 10%. With software, it might be 20%. Music, documentaries, audiobooks, and Ebook torrents are usually quite clean.

It's not the clients (at least not utorrent) that contain these bad things, it's the torrents themselves. In my 10 years of messing with torrents, I've never had a serious problem. Here's my rules for finding the good ones:
(1) If there are any comments on the torrent you're interested in, read them. The more comments there are, the better. If there are any problems with this torrent, the commenters will usually tell you so. Ignore the comments that are spam.
(2) Often, the best torrents are those with the most seeders.
(3) After downloading, before opening the files, have your anti-virus scan just those files. Sometimes, but not often at all, the AV will pop up a "get me out of here" type window. Get out of there!
(4) From the Comments, try to discern which uploaders have the best reputations for good torrents.
(5) I've never seen any problem with old movies. They're usually kept alive by someone that likes that movie and wants to share it.
(6) Re-read the comments.
(7) If any doubts, check out other torrents (if available) instead.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 3, 2015)

I quit downloading torrent awhile back. These new file hosting sites have built in players that play in windows and when i want a copy i use a video capture program to grab a copy from the screen instead of downloading directly. Haven't had a problem ever this way.


----------



## bigbaud (Feb 3, 2015)

watership down. your probably right. thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 3, 2015)

I've got Watership down, found it as a torrent on piratebay two months ago and had no problem with it. Right now it's sitting on my hard disk.
I have an ad blocker added to firefox, running Vuze bittorrent client and VLC media player. I have never seen a virus on my computer for over ten years. But then I usually do background checks before downloading programs and so far I've never downloaded a program as a torrent, haven't needed it as most programs exists in open source variants that is good enough and often better than commercial software.

As long as you only downloads media (movies, books, documents, pictures, music...) and don't use the most common program or outdated versions of the software for viewing then you should be quite safe as concerning virus.
Backups are needed though, I've seen too many people that have lost all pictures or documents because they had it all on one disk and it crashed. I've personally saved at least two persons memories when they came to me with an unreadable disk and I managed to get 99+ % of the content out of it before it failed totally.

Oh, and I totally agrees with GSP.

Göran


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 3, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > Backup your system very completely before you start using a Torrent client. 80% of them are filled with Trojans, virus, and you name it nasty's that will hose you up real bad.
> ...


(8) Check carefully for anything named similar to

```
Movie_Title.mp4                                                       .exe
```
(I had to use the code tool to show the spaces.) See how these spaces try to fool you into thinking it's a legitimate file format. It may also show up as "Movie_Title.mp4 ..." in your client if there's not enough display room.
(9) Avoid anything with the extension .RAR. These usually require a password to decompress them. To get the password you will have to either pay or install a utility, which is guaranteed to contain a malicious payload.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 3, 2015)

> (9) Avoid anything with the extension .RAR. These usually require a password to decompress them. To get the password you will have to either pay or install a utility, which is guaranteed to contain a malicious payload.


RAR is easy if you download WinRar on piratebay from uploads by thethingy. His torrents are always trouble free if you follow his directions.

https://thepiratebay.se/search/winrar%20thethingy/0/99/0


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 3, 2015)

It's ages I don't use public trackers, with private ones you get 99.999% clean and good material. I might have one or two invites for each of the private trackers I use to give away, PM me only if your dl:ul ratio is 1+.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 4, 2015)

I also think that the free software 7-Zip will do a good job working with RAR files.


----------



## bigbaud (Feb 4, 2015)

i'm totally hip the idea changing the post's name to "watership down", if it's cool with the man at the wheel.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 4, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> I also think that the free software 7-Zip will do a good job working with RAR files.


Most rar files are okay and I have no problem with them. But there is a number of fake ones with encryption. Especially common just before a TV-show or movie is released. To get the key you have to go through a number of steps, visiting advertising sites and registering on sites. That way the guy putting up the torrent in the first place earn some money and in the end if you get the key it will be a fake content as the show or movie isn't released yet.
The encryption on zip is easily broken, but the one on rar-files is hard and left as an exercise for the guys on NSA. That is why it's popular among people putting out malicious content.

Oh, and I rarely encounter them actually, if it's too good to be true then it probably isn't true and most torrent sites takes them down when they are reported.

For the faked type with the .com or .exe at the end after a long line of spaces. Many bittorrent clients show the icon for the file type in the list. Vuze does it.

Göran


----------



## rickbb (Feb 4, 2015)

Every time I've tried to download a torrent, no matter where from, it's always set off a five alarm bell in my systems. 

And most of the hosed up systems I have to fix at work, are due to a torrent download, mostly new movies. I avoid torrents like the plague. 

The 80% figure comes from some of the security forums and sites I'm a member of.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 4, 2015)

That reminds me of when I scanned a CD with utility programs and tools I got at a computer hacking course. I think I had close to 300 warnings from my antivirus software! :mrgreen: 

Yes, there are actually courses in computer hacking. If no one tells you how a computer is hacked, how are you going to protect yourself?
At the time I was working as an admin at a university so it was all white hat hacking. Most hacking tools can also be used for good, scanning networks to locate problems and so on, but the antivirus didn't like when people were dabbling with stuff they shouldn't know about... kind of how we have problem getting nitric acid for our purposes. :lol: 

I would be quite skeptic to the 80% number, 80% of what? Programs downloaded via torrent? 80% of torrents, 80% of all downloads? 80% of all downloads that your five alarm bells triggers? Maybe the last one...

My windows computer always warns me whenever I move a movie from one directory to another on my linux file server, complaining "This file can be dangerous to your system!", I've never found out why and VLC never complains about any faults in them either.

Göran


----------



## Geo (Feb 4, 2015)

All internet security protocols identify P2P as malware and considers it as an infection. Most software will not let you download without throwing up red flags. Opencandy will always be downloaded with any P2P or bitTorrent, piratebay, Limewire, Bearshare, Frostwire. Opencandy will always be reported by malwarebytes or microsoft malicious software removal tool. Every time I run malwarebytes, Opencandy is there.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 4, 2015)

Never heard about opencandy before, but then I usually try to run open source programs and never installs search toolbars or addons when installing closed software.



Geo said:


> All internet security protocols identify P2P as malware and considers it as an infection. Most software will not let you download without throwing up red flags. Opencandy will always be downloaded with any P2P or bitTorrent, piratebay, Limewire, Bearshare, Frostwire. Opencandy will always be reported by malwarebytes or microsoft malicious software removal tool. Every time I run malwarebytes, Opencandy is there.


A protocol can't identify anything, I guess you meant "security program".

Panda antivirus said nothing about Vuze or anything I have downloaded. Last time I did a thorough scan of my machine it turned out to be a faulty disk, not virus or malware that was the cause of the problem.
Neither did I have any problem downloading Vuze with Firefox.

Göran


----------



## Geo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, thank you Goran, security program. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCandy

Opencandy is downloaded without consent and without warning.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 5, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > I also think that the free software 7-Zip will do a good job working with RAR files.
> ...


I find it's best just to avoid RAR altogether. Many a time you don't know they're password protected / encrypted until you finish downloading them. That which you seek is usually not far away.

Even if most clients will show the .com /.exe, one must still be careful. Social engineering specifically intendeds all these things to be missed. I once transferred one all the way into my media centre before I realised the error - and that was because it didn't show in the content list (only video files appear in the list) that I investigated and saved myself a precautionary restoration of my OS. (Which I would probably do even if antivirus reported nothing.)

And of course executable files may contain icons, which can display as any format type icon you wish to emulate.

To those relying on their security software to protect them, I advise you to make it your secondary protection behind good watchful practice. To do otherwise is like driving around at night with no lights on, satisfied that you are wearing a seat belt.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2015)

We're discussing pirating films from download sites. Given the range of topics we are not allowed to discuss, this is somewhat ironic. :shock: :shock: 

8) 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 5, 2015)

I think it has to do with... no one was ever hurt by downloading a movie.

Up until a few years ago it was legal in Sweden to do it if it was for personal use.

Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2015)

Apologies I was referring to the kinds of things we can't discuss not the processes we can't discuss mate. :shock: 

I should have been clearer. There's plenty of things that don't hurt people but still are illegal :lol:


----------



## Geo (Feb 5, 2015)

The legality of any given topic is really a regional concern. Things that are illegal where I live may not be illegal where you live and vice-versa. Some things will be illegal over the whole web (or should be) while some things are perfectly legal in places.


----------



## resabed01 (Feb 5, 2015)

No need to download anything nowadays.

One word....Kodi

I've cancelled my cable subscription and never looked back!


----------

